# BFN 12 dpo then BFP?



## Angel876

I am gutted just took this boots HPT at 12dpo and BFN so I guess I'm out for this month...had no real symptoms apart from what made me test which was sharp pains in my uterus. Anyone else had these pains or a BFN at this stage that later resulted in BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 82


----------



## BeachyFeelin

You are not out until AF shows..some women don't get a positive HPT until days after AF was due. 

When are you due to start?


----------



## Angel876

Tomorrow and now I have a really strong feeling I will but am trying to cling onto a little shred of hope. Its so hard to stay positive though!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Me..... With my first pregnancy with my dd. I had a bleed on 10 dpo which I assumed was af. When the bleed stopped I tested 13 dpo, bfn! I tested again 14 dpo as I felt so odd and got my bfp. 

You are not out until the witch shows xx good luck x


----------



## Angel876

Thanks. I guess I will just have to see what today brings xx


----------



## pandi77

A lot of ladies ovulate a day or so later than they thought and so get a bfp on what would be an earlier dpo than they think. Do you chart so you can see if your temps are still high (indicator you could be pregnant)? Unless you chart there's a chance you may be an earlier dpo and could still be in the hunt! Baby dust to you today and hoping you get your bfp:thumbup:


----------



## Samlou89

Im TTC also and had some brown/pink spotting yesterday and the day before. Yesterday a lttle bit of blood, so assumed AF! Today, nothing down there, so odd and confused. I did do a HPT yesterday and that was an assumed BFN :( Not sure whether I should do one again? I did only come off the BC pill beginning of February, had a small 3-4 day bleed couple of weeks in, then odd spotting odd blood recent. So confuzzled with all this lol.


----------



## Samlou89

To the more experienced too, why am I having such small bleeds? I am sexually actively with my partner since coming off the BC pill. Any clues? Kinda figured the first one might of been the withdrawal but this odd spotting and bit of fresh red is confusing :( Yesterday's was a really really dark brown maybe going black thick discharge in my liner which I have never had like that before.


----------



## littlefishygg

I had a BFN at 11dpo, I didn't test at 12 dpo because I made myself wait but I had a clear BFP at 13dpo so it is definitely possible. Also I think I can see something very very faint on that test! Have you tested again yet?


----------



## Thatch68

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum, hope you ladies won't mind.

I'm going to be very specific...sorry in advanced for the TMI. :blush:

I was on Microval pill for not even 2 months straight...forgot to take it for quite a few days...maybe more than a week and when I remembered it hit me Im on antibiotics so what's the use of taking it anyway (this was all in middle January 2014). So I haven't taken the pill since mid Jan 2014.

My last period was 15 Feb 2014.
We :sex: 23 Feb, 26 Feb and 27 Feb without ANY protection
I ovulated 28 Feb or 1 March (I know this cause I was at my Gynea on 3 March for yearly checkup and he said you ovulated 2 - 3 days ago)

:witch: due tomorrow 14 March 2014

Today I'm 13dpo

1-2 dpo - watery cm (assume it's still from ovulation)
3 dpo - watery cm, AF like cramping (day I was at gynea)
4-6dpo - AF like cramping (I NEVER get cramping prior to AF till that moment she starts
7dpo - really bad AF cramping but didn't feel exactly like it...I know it doesn't make sense to me either :wacko: (maybe Implantation but NO spotting or brownish/pinkish discharge
8 dpo - Woke up and had a headache and felt shaky as if I had a hangover BUT I didn't even had 1 drink the night before. Nausea while having dinner at a restaurant ( I NEVER get nausea as a pms symptom)
9 dpo - I woke up feeling hungover and only had 1 light drink to drink the night before.
10 dpo - STILL AF CRAMPS and breast were tender but they don't look bigger. (I don't ever get breast tenderness as a pms) symptom):wacko::wacko:
Went to buy food for the company at lunchtime as it was a work colleague's birthday. When I warmed up the food I couldn't stand the smell...it made me really nauseous but didn't vomit. Even as I'm typing this about the food I'm getting nauseous. :wacko:
11 dpo - REALLY achy boobs on the sides...it feels like someone punched them. Areola looks a little bit bigger...(don't know if it's in my head...and can't see if they are little bigger. It feels exactly like there is milk coming in. (I have 2 sons 6 and 4 years)
12 dpo - Woke up and took Clear blue digital :bfn: but still a bit nauseous when I finished my lunch...ouch...PAINFUL breasts on sides again...the feel bruised.
13 dpo - TODAY...pulling and pinching sensation in uterus and breast very tender on the sides.

I don't know if all this is a REALLY good sign...I hope and pray so hard for a :bfp: !!!

Can someone please tell me what you think and if there's some of you who had exactly the same symptoms with bfn's and ended up with BFP???


----------



## Angel876

Thanks all for your responses. 

I don't chart so can only go by estimated ovulation day. No sign of AF yet and I have been getting stabbing pains in my breasts all day but I can't remember if this is normal before AF or not. 

Do you really think you can see something on test?? I am going to try and hold off testing again till the weekend if AF hasn't shown by then.

SamLou and Thatch...so sorry I can not help you ladies I am pretty new to all this too but fx'd for you both xxx


----------



## Thatch68

Just an update on my 14dpo today 14/3 2014

This morning on my way to work I had sharp stabbing pains just below my belly button and my abdomen, it was like there for a second and then gone and then there again and then gone...it went on for about 15 seconds...don't know what that was 

hasn't arrived yet and when I had my cup of coffee this morning hubby made me I felt nauseous and on my way to work I had a few moments of nauseous and still, didn't vomit though...still feel very nauseous on and off. Boobs still sore and feel bruised...sorry for TMI 

I'm so scared to test 

It all sounds promising...but I don't want to get my hopes high.

Im supposed to get my today...hope she stays away


----------



## Thatch68

Angel876 said:


> Thanks all for your responses.
> 
> I don't chart so can only go by estimated ovulation day. No sign of AF yet and I have been getting stabbing pains in my breasts all day but I can't remember if this is normal before AF or not.
> 
> Do you really think you can see something on test?? I am going to try and hold off testing again till the weekend if AF hasn't shown by then.
> 
> SamLou and Thatch...so sorry I can not help you ladies I am pretty new to all this too but fx'd for you both xxx

Hi Angel876, how are you feeling today? I can see the line on you test...have you done another test? 

How many DPO are you?


----------



## littlefishygg

I reckon test, you are only going to drive yourself crazy looking for symptoms if you think you might be. At 14dpo (which let's assume you are, even if you didn't chart) you should be able to get a true result.


----------



## Angel876

Hi ladies

So I came across one last ic when I got home last night so decided to test even tho not much urine and prob diluted but stark white BFN!

Still no sign of AF today but having cramps as if will turn up any minute....don't really know what to think!


----------



## Angel876

Thatch68 said:


> Just an update on my 14dpo today 14/3 2014
> 
> This morning on my way to work I had sharp stabbing pains just below my belly button and my abdomen, it was like there for a second and then gone and then there again and then gone...it went on for about 15 seconds...don't know what that was
> 
> hasn't arrived yet and when I had my cup of coffee this morning hubby made me I felt nauseous and on my way to work I had a few moments of nauseous and still, didn't vomit though...still feel very nauseous on and off. Boobs still sore and feel bruised...sorry for TMI
> 
> I'm so scared to test
> 
> It all sounds promising...but I don't want to get my hopes high.
> 
> Im supposed to get my today...hope she stays away


These all sound like pretty positive signs to me! I would defo test by now!


----------



## Thatch68

Im in the same boat as you Angel876...I did a test at 14:00 and BFN:cry: ...hopefully it's my urine that's diluted...I saw the faintest faintest of the faintest line but don't know if it's just my eyes playing games...No AF yet...cramps all day now...my (.)(.) are killing me...It's the first time in my life that I get these bad tender breast and nauseous and my lower back...

I really don't know whats going on. :shrug:


----------

